# Self dimming mirrors



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

On U.S. models, are the side view mirrors supposed to be self dimming? I have self dimming rear view mirror on my 2.0T with lux package, but the side view mirrors do not dim. Nothing on VW's site and no mention at all on my original window sticker about any mirrors being self dimming.
Thanks.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

No the side mirrors dont dim. You could check out oemplus.. they have the tinted blue inserts for the side mirrors.
JT


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (x9t)*

Thanks.


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (SoCalMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_On U.S. models, are the side view mirrors supposed to be self dimming? I have self dimming rear view mirror on my 2.0T with lux package, but the side view mirrors do not dim. Nothing on VW's site and no mention at all on my original window sticker about any mirrors being self dimming.
Thanks.

My 3.2 has a self-dimming driver's side mirror along with the rear-view mirror. 
The self-dimming driver's side mirror was listed as only available on the 3.2 for MY07.
The self-dimming interior rear-view mirror is part of a package for the 2.0T and standard on the 3.2 for MY07.


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (SoCalMan)*

I appreciate that my Eos is a UK model but both the rear view and driver's side mirror self dim.
My model is 2.0 T FSI DSG.
Not a great deal of help to anyone other than UK drivers - sorry.
Regards, Steve


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (Steve_UK)*

See
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...06409


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (solarflare)*

So if it is on the 3.2 driver's side in the US and on both sides in the UK, or atleast their driver's side then shouldn't we be able to get a right hand side and a left hand side, slap em together and stick em in our 2.0T? I wonder how different the wiring is.
I hope those guys over at OEMpl.us get right on this... I want autodimming


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

My 1.6 FSI is equiped with rear-view and driver's autodimming mirrors. (part of the comfort sight & light pack)


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_ I wonder how different the wiring is.


Michael and I looked into this a bit. In addition to buying the very expensive mirror ($500), wiring would need to be added and most likely driver door controller programming.
Instead of all that, I opted for the OEMpl.us blue tint aspherical mirror set. The blue tint cuts down glare to the point that it's not an issue anymore (and look great with island gray







The drivers mirror is convex and aspherical virtually eliminating the blind spot on the drivers side. The mirror does take a little getting use to because it's not a plain mirror and it is more difficult to judge the distance of a car that you see in the mirror but I do prefer this mirror. The passenger side is a bit more convex then NA passenger mirrors so removes most, if not all, of that sides blind spot. Plus, no legal disclaimer







I think I actually would prefer these mirrors over the auto dimming!


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (solarflare)*










_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Instead of all that, I opted for the OEMpl.us blue tint aspherical mirror set.

Me too! My picture is above, and of course click on Chapter 2 in my signature for more info. Worth every penny and makes night time driving 10x more comfortable, agreed!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (Shaka)*

How do you install these?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (kpiskin)*

You just pull them out from one side and they pop out. There are some wires you slide off for the heated elements that you just slide back on, but it is super easy. Instructions were included with them, and can be found HERE too!


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (Shaka)*

Shaka,
Your curb feeler link doesn't work, I don't think. Not to hijack this thread but what's your curb feeler all about? I'd like to put some PDC sensors on the side of the car. No matter how careful I try to be I always end up scuffing the rims at some point in time


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Your curb feeler link doesn't work, I don't think. Not to hijack this thread but what's your curb feeler all about? I'd like to put some PDC sensors on the side of the car. No matter how careful I try to be I always end up scuffing the rims at some point in time









It is just a funny nick-name that I gave the 3rd chapter. I've fixed the link, but its just wheels/tires/suspension/swaybars work -- its a funny name, not actually "curb feelers" though, sorry!


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (Shaka)*

hehe curb feelers, those things from the 60's and 70's that stick out like a sideways set of rabbit ears?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_hehe curb feelers, those things from the 60's and 70's that stick out like a sideways set of rabbit ears?

Yep, that is what I was referring to... my joke being that I had lowered the car and put big wheels on. That made everything closer to the curb, closer to the ground. And many of us have made curb contact with a wheel before, so I thought the title funny.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (Shaka)*

Ya know curb feelers might not be a bad idea if they could be done in way such that they are more integrated than previous solutions.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (aflaedge)*

eLeCtRoNiC curb feelers!!! now your car goes beep beep beep BEEEP even more!!!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (Shaka)*

I could use blue tint on ALL my VWs, as glare in the driver's side mirror bothers me frequently.
But, since the blue tint mirrors are _by the OEM, but *not OE*_, I was a little reluctant. (I like 'em original, with official accessories from any market)
I probably would have gotten them anyway, except my wife *insisted* that they wouldn't look good on a black Eos.








So I bought the real-VW aspherical dirver's side, and the real-VW more-convex pass. side. They *really help eliminate blindspots* (although I always turn my head waay around)
I think that everybody would benefit from the more curved mirrors, and the blue tint mirrors too (if they don't offend your sensibilities














)
tools required: fingers
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (kghia)*

I agree with William and Shaka: Get the blue tinted aspherical mirrors from Rich at OEM Plus - don't even think about trying to retrofit auto-dimming mirrors.
If you still want to think about retrofitting auto-dimming exterior mirrors, here's a tidbit of info for you: If you bust the glass on an exterior auto-dimming mirror on a Phaeton, the replacement mirror glass is about $550 per side.








Michael


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (PanEuropean)*

Yikes....that just made me alot more worried about damage to our mirrors on our 3.2....
Like others have said, our 3.2 has self dimming drivers side. I like it alot, I miss it on my B5 whenever some douche has brights on at night behind me :-(


----------



## Davy Wade (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (Siriusly)*

Ummm my 3.2 both the driver and passenger side mirrors are auto dimming. Am I mistaken?


----------



## bankerdave (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (Davy Wade)*

I think for the 3.2, only the driver side mirror and inside rear view mirror are self-dimming.


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

All Australian cars have the interior and driver's side mirrors self dimming as standard.


----------



## vwhoosier (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (solarflare)*

Just ordered a set of the blue tint. I hope they look good on the EIsmere Blue. 
I am also thinking of getting the pedal set. I'm not going crazy on the mods.That should be enough for a little individuality. 
Alan


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (vwhoosier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhoosier* »_Just ordered a set of the blue tint. I hope they look good on the EIsmere Blue. 
I am also thinking of getting the pedal set. I'm not going crazy on the mods.That should be enough for a little individuality. 
Alan

Sounds good. You will be quite happy with the mirrors. The pedals are also very enjoyable, although takes a few more moments to install and can be a bit tricky as you have to get up close and personal. Best to be done by a small/skinny person.








Out of curiosity, who did you order the mirrors from? I hope OEMpl.us


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (vwhoosier)*

I'll bet that they look GREAT on Eismeer Blue. I even suspect that they wouldn't have been bad on my black Eos, but without-tint is good too, so I'm sticking with my upgrade for now and going with my wife's opinion on the blue. For mine, it keeps my Eos in a black-and-silver scheme, but even with the blue being from the OEM but not official-VW I was still wavering on the edge of getting those blue ones.
I think you will love them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The pedals seem nice too, but my next retro-fit will probably be cherry/amber taillights with rear fog. I like my mods subtle too, but I think that (OEM) those taillights will be functionally better, both in having amber for turn (distinct from someone seeing one side of your car tapping brakes) and having the rear fog, also useful in heavy downpours where people sometimes turn on emergency flashers.
William


_Modified by kghia at 9:22 AM 7-7-2007_


----------



## vwhoosier (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_
Out of curiosity, who did you order the mirrors from? I hope OEMpl.us









Yes I did! I am anxious to receive them. Thanks for the input.


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (vwhoosier)*

I like the blue mirrors. Got them from Oempl.us. Personally I don't get this whole color coordination thing when it comes to mirrors. The blue tint cuts the glare, and the mirrors do a great job eliminating the blind spot. They were very simple to install. They are much better at night than the standard mirrors.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (EosEnthusiastNB)*

I question that the blue mirror cuts glare anymore than the regular tint on the mirrors.
I broke a drivers side mirror on a 2003 Passat and replaced it with a blue tint mirror from a Jetta, thinking that the Passat did not have an existing tint. I then noticed that the Passat already had a brownish tint and that the blue tint was not significantly better at cutting glare. I assume, but will check, that there is already a tint to the Eos mirrors, just not blue.
Regarding aspherical, I have no comment on this and don't really understand the difference between that and convex.
Paul


_Modified by Grinder at 5:12 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_Yep, that is what I was referring to... my joke being that I had lowered the car and put big wheels on. That made everything closer to the curb, closer to the ground. 

Sounds like "kerb crawler" would be nearer the mark.







(j/k!!!)


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (Grinder)*

There are several shapes of mirror--
flat (US driver's side std)
convex (US passenger's side std)
more convex (EU passenger's side std, less blind spot & no message printed on mirror)
aspherical (convex, with the outer edge suddenly angled even more, delineated with a dotted line down the mirror, EU driver's side std, less blind spot) It is like having a built-in "blind spot" mirror, that shows a different perspective than the glass next to it.
Look at the picture Shaka posted above, and how the curve has a sudden bend at the faint dotted line.
all of these are heated mirrors, and are *very easy to change*
In addition, there are RHD mirrors, as used in UK, meaning that you could get aspherical mirrors for both left and right. Michael says that having one on your passenger's side would just show you what you could see by looking out the window, but I now think it might help see people coming from behind and several lanes over, like from on-ramps or on multi-lane highways. I got EU convex for the passenger's side, so it is just speculation, but given the chance I would probably try one and see.
AFAIK, the blue tinted mirrors are being produced as left-aspherical & right-extra convex, and they are made by the OEM, but are not "official VW" (you wouldn't think that would bother me after the Krytox debate







I *am* using VW-Krytox on the Eos so far)
William


_Modified by kghia at 10:36 AM 7-9-2007_


----------



## vwhoosier (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (solarflare)*

5:32 doorbell rings. It's UPS with my OEMPL.us Blue tint mirrors.
5:35 oem mirrors removed and stored in OEMPL.us shipping box.
5:40 OEMPL.us mirrors installed
BTW the tint is not all that noticeable, at least in bright daylight. IMO they will look fine on any color car.
Now I'll have to wait till dark to check out their ability to lessen glare.
Alan


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (vwhoosier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhoosier* »_
Now I'll have to wait till dark to check out their ability to lessen glare.
Alan

Keep us posted. Would like to know your thoughts on this modification.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (vwhoosier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhoosier* »_
BTW the tint is not all that noticeable, at least in bright daylight. IMO they will look fine on any color car.


yeah, I ad a feeling my wife was making too much of the blue-on-black issue. Of course they aren't "official VW" (I told you you would think I was crazy-- the Krytox oil *itself* doesn't keep a part number with use though







)
I have seen a bunch of other VWs and BMWs around with blue tinted side mirrors, and I thought it *was* noticeable in daylight, although not really too bad even on the black cars.
I think I would be happy with many of the options, although sometimes I am a perfection freak! (kind of want a right-side aspherical mirror now for instance, but that might change once I had it)
Anyway, glad you like them!!
William


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
although sometimes I am a perfection freak! 
William

You think William


----------



## vwhoosier (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Self dimming mirrors (SoCalMan)*

I'm satisfied with glare reduction. Not as much compared to self dimming rear view mirror, but helpful. 
I think the best feature is the aspherical drivers and convex passenger views. While they will take some getting used to ( never had mirrors like this before), I like the way they reduce the blind spots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Alan


----------

